# Saginaw Bay Water Depth



## bambam1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Back in July or so I heard that the bay was down about 8 inches from last year. Now I am hearing the opposite that it is up about 8 inches from last year. Does anyone know for sure if the water is up or down from last year????


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Its up for sure right now. I hunted an area early goose that normally has a good sized sand bar and when i got out there it was all water over the sand bar. Set up a big foot and it was nearly up to the belly. Wind came up from SW and by the time i quit the water was still over the feet of the decoy and the bar was exposed some, but nothing like the past couple years where it would be dry out 25-30' from where that decoy was. So, its up, but you still have to be mindful of the WSW winds.


----------



## Selore (Sep 1, 2011)

adam bomb said:


> I.... So, its up, but you still have to be mindful of the WSW winds.


My thoughts exactly. Generally higher levels, but it doesn't take too much wind for the Bay to fill/empty in a hurry.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been watching the levels all spring and summer. We reached last years levels about April and have been within an inch or two all summer. They predict a 2" drop the next 30 days. Should be close to last years level for hunting. 
Then theres the WIND influence.


WEEKLY GREAT LAKES WATER LEVEL UPDATE should help.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

According to the ACE, we are exactly the same as last year with a forecast of a 2 inch drop next month, which would still keep us the same as last year.

My observations agree, the water level has been the same as last year all this summer and fall.

http://www.lre.usace.army.mil/great...erlevelforecasts/weeklygreatlakeswaterlevels/


----------



## bambam1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies!!


----------



## Selore (Sep 1, 2011)

I've always wondered why the water levels drop so much each fall. I hunt a lot from shore. Many of my favorite spots turn to sand come late-October. Add a W west wind, and I spend many mornings watching them fly 100 yards out. (still beats yard work)


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Selore said:


> I've always wondered why the water levels drop so much each fall. I hunt a lot from shore. Many of my favorite spots turn to sand come late-October. Add a W west wind, and I spend many mornings watching them fly 100 yards out. (still beats yard work)


Mostly just the normal evaporation that takes place during the fall. If you look at the long-term data on water levels, it's a regular pattern. It's just a lot more pronounced in the last 10-15 years because the water is so low...like 4' below where it was on the bay in 1997. 

Let's say the water where you hunt is 2' deep now. The west or SW wind blows hard, and you lose 8"-10". That's nearly 50% of the depth. Now think about having 4' more water where you hunt like back in '97, and if the wind blew out a foot of water, it's less than 20% of the depth, which really wouldn't be that noticeable in most cases.


----------



## algonquin dave (Nov 26, 2005)

adam bomb said:


> Its up for sure right now. I hunted an area early goose that normally has a good sized sand bar and when i got out there it was all water over the sand bar. Set up a big foot and it was nearly up to the belly. Wind came up from SW and by the time i quit the water was still over the feet of the decoy and the bar was exposed some, but nothing like the past couple years where it would be dry out 25-30' from where that decoy was. So, its up, but you still have to be mindful of the WSW winds.


So r u sure the water depth is changing? Maybe the bottom is rising!


----------



## Selore (Sep 1, 2011)

just ducky said:


> Mostly just the normal evaporation that takes place during the fall. If you look at the long-term data on water levels, it's a regular pattern. It's just a lot more pronounced in the last 10-15 years because the water is so low...like 4' below where it was on the bay in 1997.


I've hunted, trapped, and fished the Bay since the late 80's. These days, I cover a lot of dry ground in places that use to be "canoe only". Still, every year at this time, I see the water levels and can't help but think "It's up...I had 50' of sandbar here last time I hunted." I know better. High water hope springs eternal.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Selore said:


> I've hunted, trapped, and fished the Bay since the late 80's. These days, I cover a lot of dry ground in places that use to be "canoe only". Still, every year at this time, I see the water levels and can't help but think "It's up...I had 50' of sandbar here last time I hunted." I know better. High water hope springs eternal.


Well then you know very well the bottom does actually "shift" too. Sandbars change with the wind, waves and winter action. So yes, there can be sandbars forming where they weren't just a year or two before.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

algonquin dave said:


> So r u sure the water depth is changing? Maybe the bottom is rising!


In all honesty the bottom does change. Sandbars form due to wind and wave action, as well as the winter ice. So there is some "shifting" that happens naturally too.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Selore said:


> I've hunted, trapped, and fished the Bay since the late 80's. These days, I cover a lot of dry ground in places that use to be "canoe only". Still, every year at this time, I see the water levels and can't help but think "It's up...I had 50' of sandbar here last time I hunted." I know better. High water hope springs eternal.



Very well put Selcore, I think the exact same way. Still can't get over standing on dry land or ankle deep water in places that not all that long ago was too deep to wade setting decoys. Now every time one of my landmarks like you describe appears deeper my hope for higher water springs up.....only to be disappointed in October and November.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Currently, Lake Superior is near its level of a year ago and Lake Michigan-Huron is 2 inches below last year's level. Lakes St. Clair, Erie, and Ontario are 6, 11, and 2 inches, respectively, higher than they were at this time last year. Over the next thirty days, Lake Superior is projected to drop 1 inch from its current level, and Lake Michigan-Huron is expected to fall 2 inches. The water levels of Lakes St. Clair, Erie and Ontario are forecasted to decline 7, 6, and 5 inches, respectively, over the next month.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Warning- science lesson!:
lake evaporation is greatest when the difference between the water temperature and the air temperature is greatest. So in fall the water is still warm, and as cold air moves over the water evaporation is at its highest. Add in the lack of humidity in the cold air, and evaporation is even greater. This is why despite high temps in summer, evaporation can be limited if the air is humid- there is not as much space in the air to hold the water vapor.

This also explains lake effect snow- the most lake effect occurs when that difference is greatest (early winter, warmest water + cold air).


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Duke said:


> Warning- science lesson!:
> lake evaporation is greatest when the difference between the water temperature and the air temperature is greatest. So in fall the water is still warm, and as cold air moves over the water evaporation is at its highest. Add in the lack of humidity in the cold air, and evaporation is even greater. This is why despite high temps in summer, evaporation can be limited if the air is humid- there is not as much space in the air to hold the water vapor.
> 
> This also explains lake effect snow- the most lake effect occurs when that difference is greatest (early winter, warmest water + cold air).


Golly gee Mr. Wizard! Now can you answer "why is there air?" :lol: 

Just kidding Duke. I always knew this was the case in the fall, but didn't really think about the reasons. Good info.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I just got back from there hunting the youth weekend. We had East winds on the East side of the bay and we had very very skinny water going out from Fish Point lodge. Basicly couldn't get on plane with the mud motors because the water was only 5" or so deep. All the way to where we set up. Tore up a fairly new prop too! LOL Dang rocks!

If you had an outboard you were screwed hunting there, or you had to push the boat the entire way to your spot, which by the time you did that there would be someone in or near your spot who had a mud motor! :lol: 

But as everyone who hunts there knows this can change in a matter of hours if the wind swithes South or West. But it is still low comapred to the 90's in my opinion. Places we used to hunt that was > knee deep now has phrag growing and is only ankle deep at best on the right wind! 

S


----------

